
Like ice in children’s hands: on lost books - diodorus
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/search-lost-books/
======
ginko
I still hope someone finds some of Monteverdi's lost operas in some stuffy
archive somewhere in Northern Italy. Monteverdi, who's generally considered to
have composed the first proper opera wrote 10 operas of which only three (the
very first and the two last ones) have survived.

